# Review: CAPiTA Green Machine, BSOD



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

5'8, 145lbs, Goofy 22in 15/-15

*BSOD 159 with Force SL's*
This was bigger than I would have liked but it was the only size they had. Well needless to say in this size at my weight, this thing was a tank. I ended up actually quite liking it in this size. It provided the max amount of dampness I want out of board without making it "dead" feeling. It had cruise control. I could just sit on my back leg and go. It would push through anything and not give me any lip. Unlike YES camrock which I didn't like, I really like the CAPiTA version. It popped well with boing and initiated well. When I did feel like it I could really lay down some trenches and the board never felt like I had to muscle it through a turn or into a turn or out of one. I also never got it up to a speed that made me have to muscle the board to do what I wanted. It remained smooth no matter what I did. Bindings matched up well. No complaints and they gave all the response I needed and let me handle the too big board.

Its hard for me to really make a good recommendation for the type of rider that I would suggest to board too since I rode it bigger than I would have liked. But I think its a safe bet that it'll make a super good all mountain freestyle powder kicker machine. I really look forward to trying this out in the 156.

*Green Machine 152 Contact Pros*
I was actually hoping to try this years Indoor FK with the new carbon layup, but my size was out. The GM is a little softer than the Indoor but it does have the same carbon layup. This ended up being one of the greatest demo suprises ever for me. This ended up being the exact board I would probably design for myself. All the pop that I want in a park board with all the pressability that I want. Rode the whole park exactly how I wanted it to. Had the pop I've wanted out of my SubPop but pressed almost as easy. It also had better stability than I would have expected. For me this is now my favorite park board ever, over the Easy Livin FV, Era, and Scaremaster. Bindings matched up well. I've already reviewed these, they're my favorite Unions thus far.

This is now my top recommendation for someone looking for an all park board. I loved it and will probably get one next year...pending my career path...


----------

